# Female with male too early?



## moochie8705 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 2 bettas right now in a tank. My female i have had in another tank inside a 10g tank where the male lives so that they could see each other. They've been in there for a couple weeks and finally my male built a bubble nest. My female got vertical stripes on her tonight and her stomach started to get bigger (just a little bit, looks like she ate too much) but i hadnt fed them since this morning. I let her out, and now that i've taken a second look, im kind of wondering if maybe i let her out too early. should i have waited until she got more plump? I've been trying for a month or so now, this is the first time my female had gotten the vertical stripes. I just didnt want to miss the opportunity. Any suggestions?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I never judge a female by their vertical stripes. I judge them on how plump they are. That might just be because my females are all light colored bodys.


----------



## moochie8705 (Mar 30, 2011)

i keep waiting and waiting...ive been condition 2 females for over two weeks, and they just wont get any eggs. i've tried to keep them out of site of the male for 2 weeks, and i also tried keeping them in site of the male. i've checked the water, and all my levels are good. i've been feeding them blood worms. This use to be a piece of cake for me to do a looong time ago...lol. now its just so difficult.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

its a hassle. do you have any other males. try showing him to her. post pics too


----------



## moochie8705 (Mar 30, 2011)

no, i dont have any other males. I thought this one was a good one. He was building huge bubble nests. but maybe i'll try to buy another. its just so hard to choose these days. ive been to a few stores and none of the males blow nests in the cups like they use to...they all look like theyre dying.


----------



## moochie8705 (Mar 30, 2011)

sorry, they came out bad


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its fine but 
1. take out the gravel
2. add some IALs or blackwater extract to get them in the mood.
3. and take her out and see what happens. If he starts getting aggresive then that is not the right pair. If not he will build a nest and there you go.


----------



## moochie8705 (Mar 30, 2011)

ok, i will deffinately try this...thank you!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

tell me how it works out!!!! keep me updated and hey if you get fry I would be more than happy to take a pair.


----------



## moochie8705 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool!, i'll keep that in mind. By the way, is your avatar your betta?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no I wish!!!! I want him so bad, but his auction ended and the seller didnt repost him yet.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

If he was reposted I would so go and but him, but he isn't reposted and I am only 14 so I couldn't pay for him and all the others I would have to buy if I looked at them. lol


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

What size tank are you breeding in? Do you have a growout tank of at least 10 gallon to put the fry in if you get any? Do you have food ready for the babies (they need live food like microworms, vinegar eels and baby brine shrimp) do you have room to potentially house over 100 bettas seperately if you need to? 

I just want to make sure that you have done your research, too many people jump into breeding without thinking it all the way through.


----------



## moochie8705 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh of course, i fully understand all the ups and downs with bettas.....lol...i use to breed them when i was in highschool and i would sell them. I have an extra room and i've got all my supplies....im breeding them in a 10g tank. And for the fry i bought the brine shrimp hatchery


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Great! I get nervous so many people just jump in with their eyes closed and no plan!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

FlareThis said:


> Great! I get nervous so many people just jump in with their eyes closed and no plan!


Which happens quite a lot.


----------

